# I've just lost a filly



## Betsy at SHRRoyals (Nov 19, 2003)

A friend of mine rescued a yearling, and gave her to me. She had been raised as the only baby in a herd. The owner would occasionally open a bag of feed and dump it in the pen, and the horses fought over it, the baby getting little besides kicks. Sometimes there was no food. Often, the baby stood in 12 inches of mud.

When I got her, she was a year old, severely underweight, weak in the back end, sticking stifles, untrusting of people and horses, and had the saddest look on her face. While she was with us, she got to eat in a protected place, calmly. She was introducted to the herd slowly, and eventually knew she belonged, mutually grooming with others, and she finally learned to trust us, enough to sleep with her head in our laps. Her health was never good, and I doubt if she had ever been vaccinated until we got her.

This morning, she died of encephalitis. It came on so quickly and in a day, she was gone. I suppose she had some symptoms before yesterday, but she was such a wreck it would have been hard to see an unsteady gait. The vet had been wonderful with her, and we were with her for her last 24 hours. I wish every person who ever neglected or abused a foal could have been with us to see and feel the consequences of their actions. At least she knew she was loved. And she is at peace. She died in our arms. As much as I am crying today, I would do it again....over and over again.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh Betsy I am so sorry! Im fighting back the tears reading your post. Iam so glad though that she got to spend her days in a loving caring environment like yours. You have a wonderful heart.

Hugs from Kay


----------



## smokengunsranch (Nov 19, 2003)

Hugs Betsy. I am so sorry for your loss, but feel good that she at lease had someone who cared about here there.


----------



## fourhorses (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for saving her and falling in love.


----------



## virginia (Nov 19, 2003)

Hugs to you Betsy, I am crying with you. The filly is at peace and died knowing she was loved.

Ginny


----------



## Betsy at SHRRoyals (Nov 19, 2003)

Your kind words and hugs are so appreciated. My husband Dave and I are so terribly sad, and so glad that we had her with us. Thank you all. It means alot.


----------



## LVF (Nov 19, 2003)

That is so terribly sad, my heart is just breaking for you and for her. She'll never feel pain again though and she was blessed to have been with you in her last days and knew what kindness and love was. Geeze I'm so choked up....gonna go give all mine some big hugs.

Here's some for you too...bless your heart!

[SIZE=14pt]((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))[/SIZE]


----------



## Betsy at SHRRoyals (Nov 19, 2003)

In the midst of tears, I'm finishing my application to be a Chance's foster home. It's been sitting here for weeks. While I'm crying, I know I'd do it again and again. So I'm finishing the application in honor of Belle.

If anyone else out there has been thinking of finishing the app, please do it for Belle's memory.


----------



## Cathy_H (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh Betsy I am so sorry for the dear little girl & your breaking heart....... Bless you for making her last days better ones....


----------



## Trish (Nov 19, 2003)

oH, Betsy - I am so sorry for your loss.



God be with you and your hubby during this time of sorrow. You gave this little one a chance that was more then she ever had. BIG HUG your way.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 19, 2003)

Well i dont know what to say other then I am sure you know how honored you are to have been chosen to be the one to show her what love and caring was like. While i know it was hard for you to lose her I am so grateful she had you in her life


----------



## nootka (Nov 20, 2003)

I am sorry you lost the little filly, but you have to know you did what you could when you could.

I know the pain you are experiencing, it is not easy to know that a little helpless being was abused that way and to know that someone did it negligently/deliberately and yet does not understand what was "wrong."

Please know that the majority of people do understand and if it helps you, write a letter to your friend and explain what you've been through and what the filly went through. Even if you never send, it will help to heal you and get the pain out.

My thoughts are with you,

Liz M.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. It sounds like you did everything you could to help her. Again, I am so, so sorry... I know how it feels, and it's the worst.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry for your loss. Sounds like you did as much as you could.....even to allow the filly to pass over the rainbow bridge in your loving arms. Hugs to you and praise on wanting to help another horse in need.


----------

